# Nokia Lumia



## minchew193438 (Mar 30, 2020)

My Nokia Lumia is keeps sending me a can’t connect message and I can’t do anything about it


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Belongs in mobile devices 
https://forums.techguy.org/forums/android-mobile-devices.97/


----------

